# 29' 2006 One Owner Outback For Sale - Pa



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

A friend of mine is selling his camper - it is a 29BHS 2006 that he bought new in 2007 - one owner camper

He has a craigs list ad - http://philadelphia....3230528690.html call him or email him for more information and photo's or to see it in Souderton, Pa


----------

